# How to connect the master to a slave?



## mwarsell (Sep 5, 2017)

Is this just a LAN connection? So I need a router? Both computers connectes to it and they can talk? Any router will do?


----------



## sinkd (Sep 5, 2017)

In many cases it can be done either way-a direct connection or with a router. If you are seeing a network connection, it should work. Assuming you are using VEPro?


----------



## Publius (Sep 5, 2017)

Strictly speaking, I think you would want to use a switch, not a router, between the master and slaves. A router connects different networks together and most home/small business only need one router--the one that connects to the internet.

I think most home network 'routers' are actually multi-function devices (MFD) and have a router as well as a 4-5 port switch build onto the back. These switch-ports can be used to connect the master and slave together and any other Ethernet based devices you want to connect. One of the rj-45 plugs on the back of the MFD is typically not a switch port, but rather a router port that is to be plugged into the modem that leads to the outside world. The other plugs are then from a switch which is internally connected to the 'inside' portion of the router.

As a hobbyist, perhaps my network is more complex than it needs to be. I have a router with 24 port switch in the basement, and run cat-5e cable to different rooms in the house. If I have multiple devices in a room I want to connect together I use inexpensive gigabit switches.

cat-5*e* (extended) cable is gigabit capable--probably the only kind available, but someone may be trying to get rid of some obsolete cat-5 cable so beware, and I recommend ensuring that your switch is gigabit capable as well. If the switch on the MFD is only 100 meg capable, that's ok as no home/small business internet needs more than that, but then it may be advisable to get a gigabit switch to connect computers on the internal network together (like master and slave) and plug that into the MFD.

Most computers today have gigabit capable rj45 jacks (Ethernet) build onto the motherboard, so IMHO, no reason to bottleneck things with a non-gigabit switch and cat-5 cable. Cat-6 is more expensive and is designed for speeds exceeding 1 gb. I don't see the need for that in home networks which can be extremely performant with less that $100 of gear at the gigabit level.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Sep 5, 2017)

If all you want to do is connect two machines together, there's no need for a switch or a router. 
All you need is a Cat 5E (or greater) cable running from one computer straight into the other.
This doesn't even need to be a crossover cable, just a straight one will do when using Gigabit ethernet.


----------



## mwarsell (Sep 5, 2017)

Wow thanks. But isn't speed essential between master and slave(yes via VE Pro)? Shouldn't I get the fastest connection possible?

Edit: Mihkel, I wrote the above before seeing your reply.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Sep 5, 2017)

Just make sure that you've got Gigabit capable components in both computers - a Gigabit connection can probably handle more data than your slave can stream. There's no need to go faster unless you are looking at chaining together a whole bunch of computers.

I've seen several people reporting performance issues with the newer and faster 10 Gigabit Ethernet and VEPRO. Although this was a long while ago and perhaps these issues have been solved? Can't comment on that myself, I've always been using just plain old Gigabit and it's worked just fine for my needs (1 master, 2 slaves).


----------



## dog1978 (Sep 5, 2017)

I've done a videos for this:


----------



## Publius (Sep 5, 2017)

Mihkel Zilmer said:


> If all you want to do is connect two machines together, there's no need for a switch or a router.
> All you need is a Cat 5E (or greater) cable running from one computer straight into the other.
> This doesn't even need to be a crossover cable, just a straight one will do when using Gigabit ethernet.


As long as your computer has two network plugs or you don't need to access the internet.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Sep 5, 2017)

Publius said:


> As long as your computer has two network plugs or you don't need to access the internet.



Correct. 

Every motherboard I've used in my builds in the last 5 years has had 2 ethernet ports, but it's definitely something to keep in mind.


----------



## mwarsell (Sep 5, 2017)

Wow dog1978, fantastic videos! I hadn't found these.


----------



## mwarsell (Sep 5, 2017)

So in my studio space I have internet coming out of the wall. I think I'll need the net when I setup my master and slave. So do I need a switch or a router/modem?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Sep 5, 2017)

mwarsell said:


> So in my studio space I have internet coming out of the wall. I think I'll need the net when I setup my master and slave. So do I need a switch or a router/modem?



You'll only need the net for updates, downloads etc. I have my master/slave connected with just a cat5 cable. When I need the net, I activate wi-fi on each machine....or just use a $30 USB > Ethernet adaptor and enable/disable it as needed.


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 5, 2017)

mwarsell said:


> Is this just a LAN connection? So I need a router? Both computers connectes to it and they can talk? Any router will do?



you can connect straighrt with an ethernet cable from computer to computer. get the fastest cat cable. i think cat 6e?. there are ethernet cable for this reason but not all cables will work. i think most nowadays will do it. 

if you do get a router or switcher, make sure its 1gb/second or more.


----------



## mwarsell (Sep 7, 2017)

My master is like 6-7 years old. Mobo is Asus PZ68V-Pro. Will it work witg the fastest cat 6e cable?

Another question: If I have two or more slaves, do I then need a switch?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Sep 9, 2017)

mwarsell said:


> My master is like 6-7 years old. Mobo is Asus PZ68V-Pro. Will it work witg the fastest cat 6e cable?
> 
> Another question: If I have two or more slaves, do I then need a switch?



Yes, you'll need a switch.

Cat5 cable is all you need, there's nothing faster for this scenario.


----------



## Publius (Sep 9, 2017)

cat 5e works with gigabit adapters.


----------



## Robert_G (Feb 2, 2021)

Sorry to bring back an ancient topic, but what is the fastest data transfer connection in here in 2021 that can be attained from a slave to a master.


----------



## colony nofi (Feb 2, 2021)

The "fastest" is kinda like asking how long is a piece of string.
I've played with loads of 10GbE, and even some 25GbE. Its overkill for most VEPro. 1GbE is enough for a tonne of audio streams. 10GbE - well, lets just say its major overkill even for a hollywood mix stage (which often has more channels open than any other projects that I know about...)

But, 100GbE is now a thing (although thats mostly for connecting servers to switches), and I've seen 400GbE products, but never played with them.

I have no idea what VEPro would use that bandwidth for even if you had it.

Its good to do the math with this one.

Assume you can use 90% of any network connection - which is a pretty reasonable assumption.

1 stream of 48k, 24bit audio (mono) = 48000*24 bits / sec, or just on 1Mb/s
So, 90% of GigE is 900 mono tracks theoretically possible. I haven't looked into how many VEP can push - but I'd say the storage subsystems / other CPU bottlenecks would kick in well before you hit any of those numbers.

Dante (also audio over IP) runs 64 channels nice and easy (purrs along) using 100Mbit ethernet... and spec's 1024 channels for GigE.



Dante Networked Audio


----------



## tmhuud (Feb 2, 2021)

One day you will be bale to say "Alexa! Connect my MASTER to my SLAVE!" (Or SIRI if you choose)


----------

